# Cycling Log Ticker problem



## al-fresco (1 Sep 2015)

Hi, I've had a cycling log ticker in my signature for about 3 years and never had a problem before (except when cycling log wasn't updating) but at the weekend I decided to change my yearly mileage goal and I haven't been able to get the ticker to show at all.

I followed the support instructions, copied the sample link:






(which doesn't display properly here!) into TextEdit, amended the username and distance and cut and pasted it back into the signature field as usual but all I got was the 'missing image' symbol. Leaving it for 12 hours or so made no difference.

I did notice that when I paste the link in I'm having to click on 'save changes' twice before getting the confirmation "Your changes have been saved" and I'm wondering if this is re-introducing some formatting.

I'm using OS X Yosemite and Safari.


----------



## al-fresco (1 Sep 2015)

Oh wait... sorry - just a case of sheer stupidity - problem solved.


----------



## pauldavid (3 Jan 2016)

Hi all 

I have updated my ticker mileage and it now doesn't appear in my sig line for some reason.

I've double checked the link entered is correct and it looks ok as per the example in Shauns thread but still doesn't show.

Can anyone offer advice please (bear in mind that I am a technical incompetent if giving me instructions)


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2016)

You've just inserted into your sig wrong, as far as I can see.






Try


```
[ATTACH=full]307024[/ATTACH]
```


----------



## pauldavid (3 Jan 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You've just inserted into your sig wrong, as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, will do


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jan 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You've just inserted into your sig wrong, as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing this., this has helped me too.

@Shaun The "How To" section still refers to locks random web services and I could not get that to work at all ?


----------



## Shaun (4 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> @Shaun The "How To" section still refers to locks random web services and I could not get that to work at all ?



You perhaps missed the thread above it: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


----------

